# Cheapancheerful....



## dave dove (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey there...

this my little setup:

Gaggia Classic - reduced pressure

PeDe wall mouted grinder - good only for drip/cafetiere

Zassenhaus - does espresso - slowly

Kym - agressive grinder - does good espresso









dave


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Like the retro vibe going on there


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What a delightful coffee corner. Enjoy!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

My dad has a wall mounted grinder similar to yours, but with a Dutch windmilll on it. He did have my Isomac but when it broke he didn't want it back after I fixed it. The wall mounted thing is good for V60/AeroPress.


----------



## dave dove (Apr 24, 2016)

thanks guys

i looking at getting a more 'retro' machine

maybe lose the stainless steel

then i prolly done..... ;/

@Rhys

there's loads of them on ebay

i found this one in a house clearance/antique place in Chester

thrown under a table with a load of meat grinders £15

dave


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice set up!


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

very cool


----------



## betel23 (May 26, 2016)

Can only imagine the aroma in those grinders!


----------

